# White Balance tools



## Louwthom (Aug 2, 2012)

I need to improve the White balance and color cast in my photography.
I might be going overboard but I am not happy with the results I am getting.

Does any body use any of the following products, If so how user-friendly are they and how good are the results?

*1. 77mm ExpoDisc - Neutral*
The ExpoDisc white balance filter allows digital photographers to quickly and easily set an accurate custom white balance.

[h=1]2. Seculine PD201 Prodisk II[/h]The Prodisk is one of the most useful tools in the kit bag, used as a reference point for color management and setting the correct white balance under difficult lighting situations where camera would be easily fooled.

[h=1]3. Xrite ColorChecker Passport[/h]Reduce your image processing time and improve quality control in your Raw workflow by combining the powerful color capabilities of the ColorChecker® Passport and Adobe® Imaging solutions. Quickly and easily capture accurate color, instantly enhance portraits and landscapes, and maintain color control and consistencyfrom capture to edit.
*White Balance Target* – create custom in-camera white balance for a consistent white point in a set of images, eliminating the need to correct each image later



Thankyou


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 2, 2012)

I have used the Expodisc.  It's probably the most convenient solution if your goal is to set a custom WB in-camera.  Arguably setting the WB in-camera is the most complete approach (and essential if you're shooting JPEG), because then your in-camera histogram and metering will be at its best, but I find I don't enjoy working that way.

I prefer to shoot a white balance target (I like the WhiBal) and set the WB accordingly in Lightroom.  The ColorChecker Passport is the same idea on steroids, but I've never used it so I can't comment on it.


----------



## ukbrown (Aug 2, 2012)

I used to use the expodisc quite a bit, but have found to rely more and more on the dropper tool or just simply auto white balance in LR.

This is all redundant if you do not calibrate your monitor.


----------



## Sverre (Aug 2, 2012)

Passport!
Then you also can improve color calibration of your camera.


----------



## cbizzo (Aug 3, 2012)

I use the X-rite passport and the Wi-bal systems.  Are you specifically doing WB in post or are you doing it in camera?  Just curious. I find that when I custom WB in camera my shooting goes off with less worries in post if I get lazy.  

I agree with Sverre.. added benefit of the passport rocks.


----------

